# how it will take to shipment to my house?



## Coolman5 (Nov 10, 2010)

how it will take to shipment to my house? i order at november 2 2010 this year my r4 flash card and weeks or days to my mailbox thanks Coolman5


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 10, 2010)

Umm...what? English probably isn't your primary language, but that made no sense.

Are you asking how long it takes?


----------



## Coolman5 (Nov 10, 2010)

how long it takes days or weeks to shipment too my house? thanks Coolman5


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 10, 2010)

Give it 2-5 weeks it says. Usually it takes about 10-12 days. But because of it being close to holidays, they're probably backed up a bit.


----------



## Coolman5 (Nov 18, 2010)

yay my r4 flash card it arrives i got it 13 days on wednesday november 17 2010 this year

thanks in advance


----------



## BiGbEn013 (Nov 18, 2010)

Nice!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hopefully this means mine is coming soon, as my order was also marked as shipped on November 2nd


----------



## dreamseller (Nov 26, 2010)

i ordered mine only yesterday i hope i get it till new year lol...


----------

